# Shipping Outside Sa



## Rob Fisher (13/7/14)

Hi All,

I have a mate in Nigeria who wants to switch to vaping… please let me know if you are a vendor that will ship internationally.

Juice and hardware.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (13/7/14)

I will do so

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (13/7/14)

So i send R1000 of vape gear and in 2 months he sends me the deed to an oil well and 10million US$?
Sounds legit!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/7/14)

Sure thing. Will need to check on rates.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (13/7/14)

if its something we stocm he needs it can be arranged. will obviously need to check rates

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (13/7/14)

Sorry about the jokes I didnt realise you were serious  
Ignorant youth! lol sorry! I thought this was a spoofed PIF request for humour

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/7/14)

We will too. Just need to check rates 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Martin_tu (16/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi All, I have a mate in Nigeria who wants to switch to vaping… please let me know if you are a vendor that will ship internationally. Juice and hardware.



How did this request progress please.
Martin_tu


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/17)

Martin_tu said:


> How did this request progress please.
> Martin_tu



@Martin_tu this is a thread from way back in 2014... but I have no doubt that there are vendors that will ship to Nigeria ones funds clear.


----------



## Martin_tu (16/2/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Martin_tu this is a thread from way back in 2014... but I have no doubt that there are vendors that will ship to Nigeria ones funds clear.



OK thanks, I was only asking because I was earlier today conversing with a large retailer actually in Nigeria, just for research purposes.

M_tu

Reactions: Like 1


----------

